# Best Death Scenes



## Amelia

I'll start with


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNcl0L7eJUY]Bye Bye Life - "All That Jazz"[/ame]





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aopdD9Cu-So]I'm Melting![/ame]


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Mercutio from _Romeo and Juliet._

"I'm a grave man..."

Also the ending of "Angels with Dirty Faces."    Lets pray for the soul of a poor boy who couldn't make it over a fence......


----------



## percysunshine

I thought when the wicked witch was squished by a house in the Wizard of Oz was pretty cool.


----------



## Big Fitz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar6kRtCuuUo]Made It ma! top of the world! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcW_Ygs6hm0]Major Kong Rides the Bomb - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQy_nJ1nlGE]Clip - City.Of.Angels[1998]DvDrip[Eng]-madeec-Segment1(01_31_45-01_38_00).wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_saUN4j7Gw]Blade Runner - TEARS IN RAIN [Hi-Res Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uzv-c6d_Zzs]JAWS Quints Death - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tl0LZsyi_tA&feature=related]I am Invincible! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYrn2gOhDc0&feature=related]Leon the Professional Ending - YouTube[/ame]

so... I'm on a roll...


----------



## FuelRod

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JONqZt6_eG8]Scarface - Final scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKV1-4Cb3pI]Alien - Kane's death - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

two classic deaths in The Untouchables.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d5jXDvrOu4&feature=related]Knife to a Gunfight - The Untouchables (7/10) Movie CLIP (1987) HD - YouTube[/ame]

leading to this...

The Untouchables (9/10) Movie CLIP - Nitti&#39;s Fall (1987) HD - YouTube


----------



## Sunshine

I am fond of the one in Madam Butterfly, but this isn't the best performance of it I've seen.

Butterfly - Death scene - (2 of 2) - YouTube


----------



## Big Fitz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqlaeTphDho]Best Death Scenes: Gollum - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VP5jEAP3K4]The Famous Shower Scene From "Psycho" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## FuelRod

Not killed but a damn fine beat down 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TCrH4rj-nk]The Shawshank Redemption (Bogs Beating) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

Offensive racial language.  Know what you're going to see, but...  still wow.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_svnsF5OLbI&feature=related]Best Scene from True Romance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

The President kills the Duke.  A-Number 1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfotQ1YQrvk]Escape from New York - Duke dies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xECx-42Wlho]Best death scene in HISTORY! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

Harry Dresden said:


> Best death scene in HISTORY! - YouTube


Ohhhh... Harry.... REALLY?  I tried to avoid that one.


----------



## percysunshine

Best death scene ever!


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0UzG-Gc7II&feature=player_detailpage]Butch Cassidy And The Sundance Kid - Last Scene from Classic Movie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqccyUpnZwA]True Romance - Sicilians - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjVWORC3Wcc&feature=player_detailpage]Made it, Ma! Top of the world! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

wow... second one of mine used


----------



## Big Fitz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luaRtGn2tsI&NR=1&feature=endscreen]The End of Dark Star - YouTube[/ame]

I always remembered the surfing at the end.


----------



## Sunni Man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSfkoFA7UCY]Dirty Harry - Do I Feel Lucky? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waNhD1Z23M8]Gran Torino End *Original* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Trajan

FuelRod said:


> Scarface - Final scene - YouTube



you took mine!!!!!


----------



## Trajan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FvgP5hO99o]Rome HBO - The murder of Julius Caesar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Trajan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGI_XuT5Ru8]The Terminator 2 The Terminator&#39;s Die - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Big Fitz said:


> Blade Runner - TEARS IN RAIN [Hi-Res Video] - YouTube



Time...


to die.


One of the best scifi movies ever


----------



## mudwhistle

Big Fitz said:


> wow... second one of mine used



mine was a better copy of it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Thorin Oakenshield's passing still makes me cry.






















Shut up.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP2sODPYf_A]Alien bursting out scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMwmqp3GLMc]Samuel L. Jackson Dies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCgX1cuDanI&feature=related]Titanic - The most dramatic scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Naked Gun - He'll be alright in a couple of minutes! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQts7E1FvrE]Naked Gun - He'll be alright in a couple of minutes! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog

Green women really turn me on...


----------



## Alan Stallion

Raider of the Lost Ark... Nazi face melt scene...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5Wc27KnEZY]1 Reason to Watch Raiders of the Lost ark - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Krik and Spock have to hold back McCoy to make sure Edith (Joan Collins) is hit by a car so that history can be restored to its original timeline (The City on the Edge of Forever)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFqD7s-A6VU]Star Trek - No, Jim! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrv1roq_gBw]Sonny Corleone Gets Whacked-Godfather - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## Big Fitz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-13ScnosXAk]Life is Beautiful (9/10) Movie CLIP - The Final Game (1997) HD - YouTube[/ame]

so sad.  So brave.


----------



## Big Fitz

A pair of awesome (all be it one was temporary) deaths in this.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhcR-w-56tA]Spock Dies SCENE - Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan MOVIE (1982) - HD - YouTube[/ame]

and of course..  One of the best death scene lines stolen from the Bard.

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7WlyuI7xGI&feature=relmfu]Khan&#39;s Last Breath SCENE - Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan MOVIE (1982) - HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6zGEBhJMHA&feature=fvst]Freedom! - Braveheart (9/9) Movie CLIP (1995) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

Tima dies and kenichi almost buys it too.  Epic use of Ray Charles Music.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsZBX2RhDZE]Metropolis (anime) - I Can&#39;t Stop Loving You (Ray Charles) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

Okay, a death scene worth 2 clips to do it in.  First Axe, then Bull.  I so want my copy of this Hans Zimmer soundtrack back again.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piOTzME87Dg&feature=relmfu"]Backdraft (8/11) Movie CLIP - You Go, We Go (1991) HD - YouTube[/ame]

and the ride in the ambulance.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vV-8TyFBTI&feature=relmfu"]Backdraft (10/11) Movie CLIP - Stephen's Final Words (1991) HD - YouTube[/ame]

aww hell, it's worth the funeral procession too.


----------



## Jroc

For Del the *former *moderator

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIkkpTSq7-Y]Emu Escapes Owner And Meets A Tragic End - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

holy crap... just stumbled upon this thread... some great stuff in here already...


----------



## rdean

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOyqXuD5eqk]Lana Turner Makes her exit in "Ziegfeld Girl" 1941 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

I can't believe nobody's put this one up yet...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrigaQbUvZQ]The five point palm exploding heart technique - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

how 'bout this scene... with the deaths of three good guys and several walk-on bad guys... and one really nasty bad guy...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tiKM4fxY1U]The Last Of The Mohicans End Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey

3:28 mark

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SO5VO2ixWY&feature=fvsr]Unforgiven - A Greatest Fight Scene - - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

three bad guys bite the dust...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW-jSa9_k3M]Once Upon a Time in The West - Opening sequence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

the good guys taking down the bad guys... with a kick-ass tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX4unWBNbRA]Replacement Killers - She makes me wanna die - Tricky- Mix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

this one makes me wanna hurt the Brits... bad...

the patriot - tavington's first scene - Video Dailymotion


----------



## bayoubill

first... and second retribution...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbtA0TIyoI8]mel gibson the patriot tomahawk fight scenes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

Not a great death, but one of the greatest memorials to death ever done on film.

I still cannot watch it without crying myself.  

It's not the whole scene but...  It's wow.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIp_8RNNX4k&feature=related]Schindler&#39;s List (8/9) Movie CLIP - He Who Saves One Life Saves the World Entire (1993) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow




----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXpuvRU27fY]Baddest Fight Scenes EVER Chinese Connection - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ce7N0aP6Uk&feature=related]Jin-Roh ending scene (ENG sub) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhU6JWWZKbM&feature=related]"Earn this....Earn it." - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBDuvCYplu0]Hero (2002) - The Ending - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w55FIHDMuyY]CYBORG final fight scene.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Trajan

its death scenes people....*sigh*


----------



## Trajan

Jroc said:


> For Del the *former *moderator
> 
> Emu Escapes Owner And Meets A Tragic End - YouTube



cause he was here!
and his name is dave!!!!!



CARELESS DRIVING RALLY - YouTube


----------



## Sallow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFR5oZQrIVc&feature=related]Jack Nicholson Joker&#39;s Last Laugh - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGJkG5qo4r0]Goodfellas Joe Peci Dies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TY9TkQm6S4]Final Destination 3: Roller Coaster Scene in 4 mins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY-03vYYAjA]Scanners (1981) Head Explosion Shot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

Unforgetable death scene.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysRLZIlcQsU]Full Metal Jacket Gomer Pyle Death - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine

Not a death scene excactly, but how about the Tibetan Sky Burial:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6hSK8CluxQ]Tibetan Sky Burial - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9l9wxGFl4k&feature=related]Robocop Mr Kinney VS Ed 209. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JoeB131

Not sure if anyone included it yet without going through five pages... 

Spock in Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhcR-w-56tA]Spock Dies SCENE - Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan MOVIE (1982) - HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

JoeB131 said:


> Not sure if anyone included it yet without going through five pages...
> 
> Spock in Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan.
> 
> Spock Dies SCENE - Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan MOVIE (1982) - HD - YouTube


Yep. Including Khan's death.    tha's cool tho.


----------



## JoeB131

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRnSnfiUI54]KHAAAAAAN! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Poor Dr. Romano.

First this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh-kw3DOIgk&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PLA49A11062FB13488]ER Romano's Accident - YouTube[/ame]

Then this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFcBVAwYXes]E.R.- Dr. Robert "Rocket" Romano Dies-Helicopter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

Incredibly gory death scene.  One insane way to open a horror movie.  Do not watch if you are easily grossed out.  I'm not kidding.  But, as for horror movies, this was an incredible shocker to set the mood of the film.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om_o4YcCqWk&feature=related]Ghost Ship (opening w/ credits) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Fitz is my f*%#ing hero!  You got Dr Strangelove, first off, which was for years the reigning champion. . . until True Romance!  Holy sh*t, the balls on that cop!  Not only was the dialogue funny as hell and a great f*#% you on his way out, but the progression of that scene, the filming, the acting during those unspoken moments before his rant on the Moores, when what was likely to happen was coming clear. . . just amazing.


----------

